# Mail : inverser l'ordre d'affichage de la liste



## Tiagomac (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un macbook pro, et j'ai fait en sorte que emails de hotmail apparaissent dans l'application Mail du macbook pro. Seulement j'ai environ 1000 mails et sur l'application Mail ils sont classés du plus ancien au plus récent, j'aimerai donc savoir comment les classer dans l'ordre inverse...? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Larme (30 Août 2011)

Juste au dessus de la liste de mails, il y a une barre avec _Date de réception_. Clique dessus pour inverser l'ordre de rangement&#8230;


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------

